# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Islami?

## iliria e para

Shoh qe "njerzit" mundohen te merren me propagande kurse faktet mundohen ti menjanojne ( nese nuk jane 100% ne favorin e fese)!

Po Islami, ose njerezit qe pohojne se ndjekin kete fe, a bejne gabime? Keta qe po vrasin njerez pa asnje meshire, po i masakrojne bilese grate dhe femijet, keta a jane musliman?  Po  ju qe pohoni se besoni ne Allahun, si ka mundesi qe asnjehere nuk ua qajtet hallin kurdeve, por veçse palestinezeve?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A jane edhe keta rob te Allahut? Po gjithe keto krime qe po kryhen nga Indonezia e der ne Nigeri, pse nuk e ngritni zerin kunder tyre?! 
Shume me befasoje ajo ngjarja ne Prishtine kure disa te rinje dogjen flamurin e ISIS. U çuen hoxhallaret dhe e denuan ate akt, se ne ate flamur na qenka emri i Allahut etj.!
 Po nese une mbeshtjellem me ate flamur dhe futem ne shtepite tuaja ( ose te Ternaves) dhe u masakroj familjaret, a thue se nuk guxoni te perdorni force (dhune) , ose edhe plumba per te me shpuar trupin, pra  per mos te ofenduar Allahun? A jeni ju ne mend? 
 Po Allahu nese egziston, pse nuk ndermerr masa?  Po a shihni, a degjoni, a lexoni se çfare po ndodhe ne boten muslimane?  Mrrekullite e Allahut, a po? 
Propaganduesit e islamit po e marrin ne qafe nje bote te tere. Ata (si psh disa ketu ne forum) marrin lek per propagande, por bota muslimane shkoi per l.sh.  

*Njera bote  po merret me shkence, kesaj tjetres i ka ngelur ora ne mesjete. *

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## iliria e para

------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## angmokio

*Islami ne Tirane 2014.*

Besimtaret muslimane te Tiranes duke falur namazin e kurban bajramit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*Islami.*

----------


## angmokio

*Islami.*

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*

----------


## angmokio

*Islami.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*

----------


## angmokio

*Islami.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*Islami.*

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*









*Vijon...............*

----------


## iliria e para

Ju veçse po konfirnmoni ate qe e thashe une. Edhe Enveri  me cdo kusht donte te glorifikonte sukseset e komunizmit. " Koperativa bujqesore e ... ka tejkaluar planin 5 vjeçar me 300 %". Une e kisham  fjalen per ato qe po ndodhin nga Indonezia der ne Nigeri dhe jo per iluzionet.
Ju as qe keni lexuar se cfare kam shkruajtur, perndryshe nuk do i kishit sjellur keto pa paçavurra.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## angmokio

> Ju veçse po konfirnmoni ate qe e thashe une. Edhe Enveri  me cdo kusht donte te glorifikonte sukseset e komunizmit. " Koperativa bujqesore e ... ka tejkaluar planin 5 vjeçar me 300 %". Une e kisham  fjalen per ato qe po ndodhin nga Indonezia der ne Nigeri dhe jo per iluzionet.
> Ju as qe keni lexuar se cfare kam shkruajtur, perndryshe nuk do i kishit sjellur keto pa paçavurra.


Ti vjen dhe hap nje teme me emrin ''Islami''. Duke abuzuar ne emer te islamit vjen e sjell disa video qe nuk kane asnje lidhje me islamin dhe muslimanet e vertete. Nderkohe qe une po te sjell ''thenie'' te cilat te bejne te reflektosh rreth islamit dhe ta kuptosh sic duhet universalitetin e tij. Ketu nuk do diskutojme sic ke deshire ti por sic i ka hije nje temeje ku flitet per islamin. 

Shifrat dhe suksesin nuk i shpiku Enveri. Ata jane shenja per te matur dhe treguar ku qendron islami dhe ku qendojne ideologjite dhe fete e tjera ne mbare boten. Islami shekullin e fundit edhe pse ju jane kundervene dhe luftuar keqazi praseprape ka triumfuar dhe ka shenuar vetem rritje ( ne boten perendimore akoma me teper). Nese do te flasim per islamin kapu pas atyre ''thenieve qe te kam shkruajtur une me siper. Une personalisht dhe ata 10-tra mijera te tjere qe i shef ne namazin e bajramit ne foton me siper ne Tirane pikerisht prej atyre thenieve jemi bere besimtare muslimane. Hajde tani dhe me thuaj kush eshte negativi mes nesh te dy. Une po te ofroj paqe ne emer te islamit paqesor me te cilin une personalisht jetoj dhe ti me negativitetin me te madh njerezor vjen e me sjell pacavuret me siper duke me justifikuar ISIS me islamin.

----------


## angmokio

*Islami*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

